# The duet



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Duet (aka lil guys)

These are both my two pride and joys, The picture with my Girlfriend holding the Sig 552 is her being mad that i made her take a picture with it rofl.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

this is the second time I've seen a sig 522, and I've been considering getting 22lr simply for the cost effectiveness of the ammunition for training purposes. how much do they run for? whats your max effective range with that round?


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Gunners_Mate said:


> this is the second time I've seen a sig 522, and I've been considering getting 22lr simply for the cost effectiveness of the ammunition for training purposes. how much do they run for? whats your max effective range with that round?


Well At my shop (champion firearms) I purchased the gun + a Bushnell trophy red dot for about 550$ included with Tax. The gun ran 415$ by its self.

The only range ive shot at has been 45 feet max and with a red dot iv still be able to get most of my shots within a 1/2 inch of my center target.

The gun feels extremely good in my hands. little to no kick, very accurate.

honestly id rate it a 9.5/10


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice weapons, but can you make the images larger? They're tiny.


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Nice weapons, but can you make the images larger? They're tiny.


Ya, those were taken with a cell phone, Ill get some larger pictures maybe even a video or two.


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

I want one of those 522 now, see what you gone and made me do...LOL


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mariano said:


> I want one of those 522 now, see what you gone and made me do...LOL


Lol, I try hard


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Mariano said:


> I want one of those 522 now, see what you gone and made me do...LOL


Pictures of guns usually make me wanna buy too. Better to shoot 1st.


----------

